# s14 ABS removal



## Willy077 (Dec 5, 2005)

Please help me !
I have: s14a 1998 europe spec 200sx
Could you please help me how can I correctly remove ABS system.
I care for right braking power distribution.
Or maybe better way just to buy brake lines from brake cylinder to calipers, from non ABS S14 (like 240sx) ?, but I have calipers like on Z32, not like 240s have.
Thank you


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

If you would remove the ABS control box...and reaplace with non ABS hard lines. You would not have ABS. just the hardlines that run from the brake cylinder to the flex lines by the wheels, sould be it that has to be changed. 

umm, yeah. may not want to take my word for it...wait and see what other's have to say.


----------



## Willy077 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank you 
Do 240s runs without ABS? If so, have they something like brake bias in the brake lines on the way from master cylinder to calipers?


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah, 240s run with no ABS. but if your car has it, and you remove it. I think your car will light up the ABS sensor light on the dash. Well I think it would. 

You can add things that will give you front and rear bias control to your brakes. they use them sometimes in Drag racing. If that's what you're looking for.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

I cannot think of 1 good reason to remove your ABS, no matter what brakes your running. You can adjust brake bias to get what you want without removing it.


----------



## Willy077 (Dec 5, 2005)

*ABS removal*

I have a STACK 8130p dash, so I dont care about ABS warning light 
Dont you know if 240s have something in brake lines (like ABS) or calipersconnect diract to master cylinder?
P.S. It will be a DRIFT specific car, so it dont need ABS


----------

